# Gift ideas for an older winemaker?



## clicker666 (Oct 7, 2011)

My dad loves making wine. He's getting older now, and it's becoming a pain for him to move those carboys around. 

Christmas is coming, and I was trying to think of a way to make his winemaking easier. He generally rents a filter (with pump) when he bottles and I did notice the one he rented tended to clog up near the end of the carboy.

Anyhow, if you were going to buy a gift for a winemaker that would make it easier to continue winemaking into your 70s and beyond, what would it be?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 7, 2011)

Great question. You did not give any indication of how much you are thinking of spending so there are a number of alternatives. If $200 or so fits into your budget, here is a great gift that will make it much easier for him. It simplifies moving the carboys around and bottling, among other things. Watch the video on the page.

http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!!

How much does he make?

This would also impact my decision - if he makes 6 gallons of wine a year - then a buon mini jet filter ($180 including tax) - if he makes several 6 gallon batches a year - those are heavy - and with him getting older - i would look into a vacuum pump/racking/filter/bottling setup.

You can get a medical aspirator pump for about $150 - hoses are pretty cheap - the inline filter for this ($200 not including tax) - but i think there are some folks that made one of these with items from lowes.

This would save his back from lifting for gravity racking - plus it can be used for several things - I use mine all the time.

$$$ is also a factor in this - you don't have to buy the inline filter at this time either - that can always be an addition.


----------



## clicker666 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd say he makes 60 gallons easily. He also makes champagne. I like that racking system, that might be the ticket!


----------



## GerardVineyard (Oct 8, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Welcome aboard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can go much cheaper. I bought an aspirator pump off Ebay for $75, a whole house water filter housing from Walmart for $30, some cartridge filters for $10, hoses, fittings, racking canes, etc for another $15 - $20.


----------



## clicker666 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you guys think the aspirator pump and accessories is better than the all in one pump above? Is the all in one unit up to running 4 or 5 carboys one after the other?

The reason I ask is because even though the pump and accessories might be cheaper, the all in one unit assures me that I will have all the right pieces and a year's warranty.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 8, 2011)

clicker666 said:


> Do you guys think the aspirator pump and accessories is better than the all in one pump above? Is the all in one unit up to running 4 or 5 carboys one after the other?
> 
> The reason I ask is because even though the pump and accessories might be cheaper, the all in one unit assures me that I will have all the right pieces and a year's warranty.



You have to buy the items to create you own all in one setup. Aspirator or vacuum pump - you still have to purchase the inline filter housing, hoses, racking canes, etc.

I would get the aspirator - not exhaust. I use a Robinair 2 stage vacuum pump - but it was free. If was going to buy one - i would go with the aspirator.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 10, 2011)

how about a series of little dollys (so that he can simply roll the carboys around)?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 11, 2011)

*allinonevacuumpump*



clicker666 said:


> Do you guys think the aspirator pump and accessories is better than the all in one pump above? Is the all in one unit up to running 4 or 5 carboys one after the other?
> 
> The reason I ask is because even though the pump and accessories might be cheaper, the all in one unit assures me that I will have all the right pieces and a year's warranty.



Hi, Im steve the owner of allinonevacuum pump - I have alot of older people and people that are tired of lifting carboys (including myself ). The nice thing about this pump is that is only pulls approx 24'' of vacuum - no need for valves to adjust ;- oil less - which means no possible oil fumes in the air
compact and made very simple to operate, all hoses can only fit on the proper attachement. As for the racking canes they can typically cost me more to ship,rather than just purshasing (typically 2.50 dollars a piece)

I typically rack 8 - 6 gallon carboys last weekend and it took less than 60minutes or so,including cleaning. I have bottled 12 cases easily,last weekend by myself.
If you have any questions please pm me and I will get back to you as soon as possible

thanks Steve


----------



## rhattin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Vacuum versus gravity*

Steve, 
A couple of technical questions: do you generate much foam when you bottle, and do you do it in several stages?
How many times do you rack a normal 23 litre carboy using the vacuum pump?
have you been able to detect any taste difference between vacuum bottlesd and gravity bottled wine? if so, at what time: ( 3 months, 6 months 1 year after bottling??)
Do you let the vacuum pump draw out any of the air in the bottle before starting to fill?
Ric
PS your product looks very professional.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 11, 2011)

rhattin said:


> Steve,
> A couple of technical questions: do you generate much foam when you bottle, and do you do it in several stages?
> How many times do you rack a normal 23 litre carboy using the vacuum pump?
> have you been able to detect any taste difference between vacuum bottlesd and gravity bottled wine? if so, at what time: ( 3 months, 6 months 1 year after bottling??)
> ...



very little if any foam is developed,because how the bottle filler is designed.

I always will rack my wine from pulling it out of the primary fermation bucket till its bottled using vacuum.It helps remove the co2 during every transfer and its a real back saver !! especially bottling !

not sure of the tast difference- 2 people can make the same batch of grapes and they can come out totally different, but there is less contact with oxygen.

the vacuum pump will always have to draw air to some sort of a negative pressure before it starts to fill with liquid.

thanks steve


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2011)

Ive been using a vacuum pump for many years now and wouldnt do it any other way. If you are filling a bottle you are not creating a vacuum in that bottle so no you are not withdrawing any air from it nor are you doing it while using gravity. Using vacuum is safer for your wine as you greatly reduce the exposure to oxygen.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2011)

OK, I was not drunk when I posted this I swear but obviously not thinking clearly!! Yes when you bottle you do withdraw the 02 out of the bottle as you are creating a vacuum in there. Sorry about the confusion!!!


----------

